# What is the best HDD fixing programs



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2010)

I need some good programs that will correct errors on HDDs.

I just bought a 1.5tb HD and i was bored so i downloaded crystaldiskinfo and when i started it up my smart status was caution (ON A NEW DRIVE?)


----------



## Helper (Jan 10, 2010)

What're the smart values that are labeled as dangerous? If your drive has bad sectors, there is no way to fix them. You can reallocate the bad ones with clean ones by using CHKDSK but it won't stop it. They usually grow. It's like cancer, you shouldn't go on using a drive which has a bad sector, even one. Your drive is new aswell... just RMA it right away.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2010)

well it says caution on the smart drive status?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

Helper said:


> You can reallocate the bad ones with clean ones by using CHKDSK but it won't stop it. They usually grow. It's like cancer, you shouldn't go on using a drive which has a bad sector, even one. Your drive is new aswell... just RMA it right away.



This.  If you've got bad sectors, your drive is going bad and won't get better. Back up your data while you still can.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2010)

its only alittle over a month old? i installed it and the computer has never moved. how can bad sectors form that fast?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> how can bad sectors form that fast?



Because it's a Seagate? 

Sorry.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe you lost power abruptly and this is what happened? Either way run CHKDSK  with repair option(it will force you to reboot) ...then maybe use HD Tune error scan and see how it fairs...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im running chkdsk j:/r as we speak! hopfully that fixes it?

yes i have lost power in some situations like overclocking and it get a BSOD or a instant restart


----------



## Helper (Jan 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its only alittle over a month old? i installed it and the computer has never moved. how can bad sectors form that fast?



They can grow up faster than that. I once had a defective RaptorX and the drive was full of errors and stuttering only a few days after the installion of Windows. 

Anyway, your situation is different. It's because you have a Barracuda 7200.11 and those are most famous for their failures happening anytime. It can happen in a month or it can happen a year after usage. I had one of those aswell and it failed on me just like the way I told you on my first post. No, I'm not talking about Seagate's lock-ups because of their BIOS`, I'm talking about bad sectors screwing up filesystem, then Windows files and then the whole thing. I wouldn't trust a 7200.11. If I were you, I would have wanted Seagate to change it for a 7200.10 or 7200.12 or get another drive. Take my word on this, back it up and don't continue using that drive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2010)

hmmm maybe if i RMA this drive i can ask them if i can change it to a 7200.10 or the other one


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 10, 2010)

I still think it was caused by bad shutdowns during overclocking or power outage ....I would do what your doing now then test the hard drive.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 10, 2010)

Nvm, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Zíon (Jan 10, 2010)

7200.12 here and still having problems, clicking noises and bad sectors.

I've been using Seagate for the last 15 years and I can say their hard drives are trash.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well it says caution on the smart drive status?
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HD.jpg



Well, where to start?

1.  It looks like the drive is an OEM drive, with latest firmware.
     You can check it (warranty)here and as far as firmware goes, Seagate states, "If your drive has CC firmware, your drive is not affected and no further action is required. Attempting to flash the firmware of a drive with CC firmware will result in rendering your drive inoperable."

2.  That drive is running a little warm..., again Seagate states,"Ambient air temperatures of 95°F (35°C) or greater and poor ventilation from the smaller case designs of Shuttle boxes, LAN party boxes, racks, cabinets, and drawers, can shorten the life of your hard disk.
 All Maxtor ATA, SATA, and SCSI drives can operate with or without a fan, providing the hard disk temperature does not exceed 131°F (55°C) as measured from the top cover of the drive. Reliability will be compromised when the drive is exposed to temperatures above 55°C or 131°F. When in doubt of your system's ventilation capabilities, or ambient environment of your hard disk, add an extra cooling fan to the drive bay or system case to force air across the drive."  

So Let It Breathe!  Or, find a way to cool it.

3.  Looks like you maybe running that drive externally on a usb port, if you are; make sure you use a power supply good enough for it, that drive will suck 2.8 amps at start-up.  If you have disk caching on, for performance, then don't turn it off until it is finished writing.


4.  You can try Seatools and see what it finds.

5.  With the problems that drive is starting to have; take it back, mail it back, RMA it, or whatever they will let you do, but get a new drive.

This is mostly my observations and opinions. 
Goodluck and hope you get it resolved.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well i did chkdsk j:\R and it scanned it and repaired (took over 12 hours )

After that the results SAY that there is no bad sectors BUT i go back to crystal program and it still has a caution smart status


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well i did chkdsk j:\R and it scanned it and repaired (took over 12 hours )
> 
> After that the results SAY that there is no bad sectors BUT i go back to crystal program and it still has a caution smart status



You'll never get rid of that.  Like we mentioned above, drives with bad sectors only keep getting worse.  It WILL bug out on you again and it WILL die within the coming weeks/months.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 12, 2010)

SpeedFan also has a SMART HDD checker built into it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 12, 2010)

That is standard for Seagate drives, the value is just set at 100 from the beginning, nothing to worry about.

Here is my 500GB 7200.10:





It is more than a coincidence that they both are the same. My Seagate drive in my netbook also reads the same, and your C: drive is reading caustion also, I bet it reads the same also(seeing as it is a seagate from your specs).


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 12, 2010)

I only rely on HDD Life and Active@ Disk Monitor. If any of these says the drive is in danger, i believe them. Especially mentioned subsection which means that something is not right, because sector re-allocations shouldn't been happening in normal conditions.


----------



## warup89 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've had good experiences using HDD regenerator to fix bad sectors.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 12, 2010)

warup89 said:


> I've had good experiences using HDD regenerator to fix bad sectors.



In that case when programs like that fix a bad sector it means it was incorrectly marked as bad.


----------

